# nice car!!



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)




----------



## N111GTR (May 4, 2002)

*yes*

i know that car it is for sale for 22K it is a friend off a friend with over 420bhp and lots off extra


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*know the guy as well*

and have seen him at Guildford.
It has an AWESOME plate as well...but not for here.

Lovely veilside kit on the car. 

Nick


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

*yeah has cool plate*

hi 

When went to trax we came past it in traffic has really good plate on is bloody nice car


lee


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

when you say 22K, what denomiation is that.


----------



## N111GTR (May 4, 2002)

*wot!!*

22K = £22,000


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

Don't like the kit  Jeez that's ugly !!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm with somberg on that one ... that front bumber is too ... in-ya-face .. the R33 is a fine looking car without all the scoops and holes


----------



## Basenji (Oct 25, 2002)

The pants are too big. Overdone.
Zdrówko


----------



## rollazn (Nov 17, 2002)

VERY VERY VERY nice I love the veilside kit!!!!!!


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

dont like the front bumper or rear wing


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

over 420 bhp? thats a first time that i have heard of it, wot mods has he dun? he told me a few, but not enuff to get 420


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Nasty.


----------



## Nicko (Oct 1, 2002)

Its the front I don't like ...reminds me of a whale shark!!

Nicko


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

sorry mate, not tryin to be rude here but wot the FCUK is a whale shark, it is either a whale or shark???
come to fink of it, does actually resemble a shark a little

ryan


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

http://www.whaleshark.org/pictures.html 

Lee


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

sorry mate, i take it back  

ryan


----------



## Nicko (Oct 1, 2002)

Ryan

A whale shark is a big f****r of a shark or a much smaller whale! But it has this large mouth that is open all the time as it drifts along eating plankton. It just looks like the mouth and thats all I see. sorry to confuse you mate!! 

Nicko


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

ok, cheers mate.
its amazin how a car forum can be a learnin place about animals too

ryan


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Sadly, this exact model of front bumper (designed originally for the Skyline  ) is the one that spurred all crazy front bumpers to come for generations...

In fact if you guys have ever noticed, the R33 GT-R and its accessories - bumpers, side skirts, spoilers and wings are the most copied and adapted car parts. Take a look at car shows in the USA... 

It's actually quite hard to find a nice front bumper for the R33 GT-R that will look classy and aftermarket. The factory one is quite beautiful.


----------



## m7law (Jan 16, 2002)

*butt ugly !*

Serious overkill ... a case of more is less surely !


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

*Maybe I've.....*

.... spent too much time in America looking at all the Veilside-alike front ends on little Civics etc. but I've grown to dislike that look immensely.
Especially when its on a car that starts out as sweet as the R33 GTR. 

But each to his own......

Mark


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Dont like it at all.
The stock R33 bar looks mean enough without being over done.
That car = yuck
no thanx.


----------

